# Good detailer in slough, berkshire please!



## Aaftab (May 22, 2008)

Can anyone recommend the above? How much would i be looking at for full detail inside and out? If i were to wash and claybar the car and do the wheels would if effect the price?

I didnt know where to post hope this is the right section.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

have a look here , to far for me lol
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Valet Magic - Give Robbie a call. http://www.valetmagic.com/index.htm


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep, Robbie's on your doorstep. Just one thing, and I can only speak from my experience, when customer's want to do bits themselves like claying, I've agreed to it and turned up to find its not been done properly and has to be done again. Discuss it with Robbie by all means, but if you're anything other than 100% sure you can prep it perfectly, let the detailer do it.


----------

